# 2013 VW Touareg (Executive Trim/Gas) Build Log (Pic Heavy)



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*2013 VW Touareg (Executive Trim/Gas)​*
*Hello Guys & Gals,

The time has come for my WIFE'S 2013 Touareg build to begin. I have been looking forward to this build for several months now. I have slowly been gathering up the gear for this build while working on my RAPTOR BUILD.

I must say I am both nervous and excited. Reason being, I am going to attempt the majority of the build myself. So please be patient with me lol. It may not go as fast as some may like. Nor will it be as pretty as some will like (no fancy racks or sub boxes). However, it will work and sound great. I will have the assistance of a local friend from time to time. 

I would also like to take a moment and thank the members who have helped me thus far. I have sent out many emails/pm's/text to multiple members and to no surprise everyone has been very helpful. THANK YOU! **I will still be asking lots of questions as we progress lol* 

*** I am going to do my best to keep the thread as organized as possible. It may get of course from time to time do to working on it when time allows. If you have any direct questions please free to ask. Lets not be to critical as I am still very green/new to this hobby. ***

*CAR BIO:*
Model - VW Touareg (V6 Gas) 
Year - 2013
Color - White
Trim - Executive Package (Dynaudio Factory Upgrade System)

*GOALS:*
1. Achieve an outstanding level of SQ bliss
2. Maintain and OEM Appearance
3. Make the passive crossover network shine 

*GEAR:* (hyperlinks to products):
1. Brax Matrix Passive 3-Way (M3CPP)
2. Illusion Audio Carbon C10 XL
3. Focal FP 1.800
4. Mosconi Zero4 Amp
5. Mosconi 6to8 v8 DSP (backup plan)
_** Possibly a second amp**_

*SOUND DEADENING:* (hyperlinks to products): 
1. KnuKonceptz Kno Knoise - Kolossus Edition 
2. Second Skin Overkill Pro
3. Second Skin Luxury Liner Pro

*TOUAREG PICS​*
_*Exterior Shots:*_









_*Interior Shots where gear will go (Apillars, Door woofers, Bas knob and Sub enclosure):*_














_*Gear Shots*_











































​


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah!..... That's where a zero3 would fit in!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This looks like fun!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sound Deadening Spare Tire Well*


Over the last couple days I had a chance to start the sound deadening process in the spare wheel well. There was already some stuff in there from previous owner. However, I like to go over board with things. Rather have to much than not enough. 

I will say, just with having done what little deadening I did in the trunk area, it made a very noticeable difference. The Luxury Liner Pro is a fantastic product. Its not the easiest to work with. I Just cut a few pieces and stuck it in the major areas. I still have some touching up to do but so far so good.

**The wiring that you see, is from the sub the previous owner had installed. It got ripped out the first day I took ownership lol. So will that wiring also.















​


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice! I have been waiting for this one to come up  Will follow with great interest. Nice choice of gear, sure this will sound amazing! Subd.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't make me have to ride to Pittsburgh to cheer you on Mike, lol....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

worked on one of these when i was at the shop in NYC. probably one of my least favorite cars i worked on tbh. heres a nice little box we did in it.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh hell yes!! This is going to be a good one to watch!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> worked on one of these when i was at the shop in NYC. probably one of my least favorite cars i worked on tbh. heres a nice little box we did in it.


That box looks good! simple and clean.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Don't make me have to ride to Pittsburgh to cheer you on Mike, lol....


If you do come I am putting you to work


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

As long as there are shrimp involved and ice cold water lol....


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sub!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm in on this chooo choooo!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

OK. I'm going to leave this hear so it's easier to find later.



JayinMI said:


> My impression of the factory system was that it had no real bass impact, but seemed to have quite alot of "bass." The sound was muddy, lacking highs and the image seems to be on the dash anchored toward the left about even with the steering wheel. Obviously, this won't do.
> 
> So, then I pulled out my mic, mobile pre and laptop and got some frequency response graphs...
> 
> ...


Mike, if you look at this graph of the factory frequency response, THAT is the biggest reason we went with the 6to8 in the one I did. We needed something to flatten out that crap-tastic freq. response. 

I also like the option of adjusting crossovers and not being limited to the HP/LP filters on the amps. I like the flexibility of being able to change slopes as well. If you aren't running active, it's still nice to be able to move crossover points and have presets. For example, say a "Rap" preset that maybe crosses the inside speakers higher, and has different crossover point for the sub. Or something like that. You get the idea.

I'll be following this...

Good luck!

Jay

Also, here's a link to my build thread, just to make that easier to find as well:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/130428-2012-vw-touareg-audio-build.html


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Those Brax are sexy!!! Sub'd!


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

The timing of this post is pretty amazing. I was having coffee before starting my install in a 2012 Passat SEL and BAM another Vdub install pops up! With lots of pics to boot!
Inspiration boosted. 
I'll be following this closely.
Nice gear btw.
Marco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapp1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In to see how this one turns out.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Me too...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

In for the VW!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice equipment!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

You guys have me nervous lol. If I can get away from work, I hope to be able to get at least the front doors sound deaden over the next few days.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I would really like to have a Touareg with the diesel motor. I've seen some insane HP/TQ/MPG numbers after tuned.


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great. Looking forward to following your build as we have a Touareg Lux.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sound Deadening Front Doors/Hatch Door/Rear Wheel Wells*

Well folks, phase 1 (sound deadening) its about 95% complete. I have areas I want to add more deadener to once speakers go in.

I will say this, this will be the toughest phase of this build. If you will allow me to be transparent, this deadening **** sucks lol! I don't know if it is because I am working on a over engineered german car or because I always take things to far haha.

My f150 was simpler to take a part for sure! Oh well, I am learning a lot, exercising my patience and "PUNCHING A FEW BABYS!"

The front door pics will go back and forth between each door. I took multiple pics of each (not all the same). They are both solid as rocks. VW did do a decent job of sound deadening. I would say there was at least 35% coverage inside doors from factory. 

*Front Doors *

When you take off the front door card, this is what you will see. I did add some CLD to the plastic panel but forgot to grab some pics. 



Keep in mind, this touareg has the upgraded dynaudio system. I was really shocked how good the speakers looked (esotec line I think). I am 100% positive if one was to simply change out the factory amp/sound deaden properly, and add a processor to these speakers, it would be bad ass! Had I not had all my gear for the most part, I may have tried it. The Mids and tweets are attached to the door card. I don't believe I got of pic of those. They will stay intact but unplugged.



This is where the fun really began. Once you take out the 12 Hex bolts holding the black plastic card on, you would think it would slide right off. But Noooooo, it was connected to the friggin window . I stared at the damn thing for at least an hour.



After staring at the plastic trim, my good friend helping me out, decided to give the trim piece a good old fashion REACH AROUND . There were two more hex bolts behind the piece that were holding the glass secure. Here is a shot from the back after the glass was disconnected. 







This step along with unplugging everything was a pain in the butt.

Once the plastic door piece was removed, the outer skin was revealed FINALLY! As you can see, here is the 35% coverage of sound deadener from the factory.







The first step was to add about 90% coverage of CLD (Kno Knoise - Kolossus Edition) to the outer skin. This is waaayyyyy overkill. I like to do things once and thats it. So if that means going overboard a tiny bit than so be it.









The second step was 100% coverage of CCF. This is still the outer skin. I put this on top of the CCD. All be it, these pics are not the best. I had glue all over my damn hands lol.I double the layer of CCD that will be behind the mid bass woofer.







Once the CLD/CCF was added, the black plastic panel and window were put back in place. Once again CLD was added to this panel but I forgot to snap some pics.

The final step of the door deadening was to do the actual door card. On this step I added CLD/CCF in pieces and 1 large free hanging piece of MLV.









Happy to say doors are done woo hoo!

Moving on to the back. This is the area where I may or may not add more deadener. CCF and some left over focal BAM XXL/Blackhole tile was used back here.

*Rear Wheel Wells*









*Rear Hatch Door
*

This area has about 90% coverage of CLD and 8 pieces of blackhole tile (left over from f150 build). I am laying on my back taking these pics.



















*Back Panel Of Where Fiberglass Sub Enclosure Will Go*






*Everything has been put back and is functional. Once more time frees up, I will start on a new phase. Sloooowwww Build lol. *





**Please forgive the grammatical errors, english is my first language:laugh:**


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

Outstanding job!! Looks great. Keep it going.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Tom Westling said:


> Outstanding job!! Looks great. Keep it going.


Thank you sir. Cant wait of you to get the Macan.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Im in love with the interior colors of this car! The 2 tones of brown mixed with wood and metal....wow. i know some of the Touaregs came with the 190 amp alternator, is this one of them??? Im loving my Brax mids that you sold me BTW.... super smooth and detailed. Keep up the good work!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey,

Looks really good! The doors looked both familiar and different at the same time. Cant wait to see the rest of this build!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> Im in love with the interior colors of this car! The 2 tones of brown mixed with wood and metal....wow. i know some of the Touaregs came with the 190 amp alternator, is this one of them??? Im loving my Brax mids that you sold me BTW.... super smooth and detailed. Keep up the good work!


I am not sure on the amp. I will have to look into that. I am so glad you are enjoying the mids. Its always nice to see great gear got people who enjoy them. 



carlr said:


> Hey,
> 
> Looks really good! The doors looked both familiar and different at the same time. Cant wait to see the rest of this build!


Thank you! It want be fancy build by any means . This build is going to follow the K.I.S.S. principle all the way through.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*CUSTOME KING STARBOARD HDPE BAFFLES!!!​*












​


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks seriously solid my friend! Liking it bigtime!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

whyd you put two layers of CLD down in the tire well?


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

I do not envy your panel issues with the doors, good job though, you sure dominated them


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

req said:


> whyd you put two layers of CLD down in the tire well?


Good observation. A few reasons actually:

1. The focal matting was some leftover I had, so I wanted to use it up.
2. The factory CLD is decent but still very thin. Not nearly as good as the Knu.
3. The custom sub enclosure is going there (need it deadened good).
4. Lastly peace of mind insurance (didn't want to have to add more later).





Extended Power said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Bro! Hows the BEAST of a truck you have coming along sir?



Kazuhiro said:


> I do not envy your panel issues with the doors, good job though, you sure dominated them


These doors were a ***** for sure . I know now why people don't take the black plastic panel off LOL. With this being my first german car, I have learned a lot taking it apart. You should have seen my neighbors shaking their heads as I was cursing and ripping it apart. One lady almost cried because she loves the car so much. I told her I was making it better and she damn near punched me. They all think I am crazy anyhow lol. Which I like. . Helps keep the sticky fingers away. :laugh:


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

looks good!!!!!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*CUSTOM SUB ENCLOSURE COMPLETE!!!​*
*I must say my local shop (Innovative Autoworks) did a fantastic job on the fiberglass sub enclosure. My wife picked out the color she wanted (so glad I didn't have to lol). She wanted to continue the factory them of multi tones of browns. While not an exact OEM match, it blends very well with the seats. The rest of the system is coming along also. I pray that I can get things wrapped up in the next few weeks. :icon_bs: ​*



















​


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It looks good. Was that an off the shelf grill, or did they make it?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Off the shelf grill from amazon I picked up. Nothing fancy but it looks good and serves a purpose.

hyperlink below

Amazon.com: Pair 10 Inch Classic Beehive High Excursion Subwoofer Speaker Grills: Electronics


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

I really like the colors of your interior.
And the craftsmanship is awesome.
Can't wait to see it all complete.

...and mine...well...finally got the sub box installed, and wired up.
Just finishing the cup holders for it now.
Then it's nothing but tuning....


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Extended Power said:


> I really like the colors of your interior.
> And the craftsmanship is awesome.
> Can't wait to see it all complete.
> 
> ...


Dude your build is unreal! Puts this to shame lol. :laugh: I love seeing the creativity that goes on in this forum.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent looking build. One of these days, I'd like to make an extended trip to the right coast and listen to some of these vehicles.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

papasin said:


> Excellent looking build. One of these days, I'd like to make an extended trip to the right coast and listen to some of these vehicles.


Thank you sir. We would love to have you come out and visit this way.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice! Good use of the space.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

WhiteL02 said:


> Very nice! Good use of the space.


Thanks! What part of Missouri are you from? I was born and raised in KC.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Haha small world. Live in Springfield. Just the right size for me having around 175,000 people.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Sub looks really good!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*GEAR/AMP BOARD STARTED (four coats of stain and 3 coats of poly)!!​*
_*Mind you, this is my first "true Amp board". While not to elaborate, everything is coming to gather pretty nicely. 

I have very limited knowledge and tools for most installs. However I really wanted to do the majority of this build myself. The journey has been both frustrating and rewarding. I was so intimidated at the start of my f150 project that I threw in the tile and took it to a local shop.

With this build I decided to take my time and give it a good shot. Well needless to say, I really enjoy WOOD WORKING LOL. This gear board is far far far from perfect but, I am learning a lot. 

Once again the goal of this build is to keep thing as simple as possible.

Thank you to everyone who takes the time to take pictures of their projects and post them. The pics/explanations really helps rookies like myself a ton.*
_













​


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

wow. Those are some crossovers!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Notloudenuf said:


> wow. Those are some crossovers!


Yes they are huge and quite lovely. Can't wait to get them in action!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That rack is awesome buddy! Really like the stained look.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

carlr said:


> That rack is awesome buddy! Really like the stained look.


Thank you sir. It will never be seen which is what gave me the courage to at least try it.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

There are a lot of elements of my install which also never will be seen, but making that extra effort with the finish just sets my mind at ease.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

carlr said:


> There are a lot of elements of my install which also never will be seen, but making that extra effort with the finish just sets my mind at ease.


I notice that about your build. You pay close attention to every detail. Trust me I have visited your build log more than you have.  It's given me a lot of ideas. The pictures you have taken a great also.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike was gracious enough to trust in me to make the custom a-pillars to house the Brax Matrix 2.1 midrange and 1.1 tweeter for his Touareg. The goal of the a-pillars was to deliver the best possible SQ, while keeping line of sight for Mike's wife and keeping a very stock looking appearance. 

After texting back and forth for a while about what he wanted, and with the help of Don Amann (regarding angle) and Bing (his Touareg Build Log, especially him mentioning the lack of room behind the plastic pillar), I started constructing them.

I started by coating the a-pillar fabric in fiberglass resin (I did remove the plastic "Airbag" piece before starting coating). 










I then made speaker rings out of solid 3/4" wood, with the proper depth measured for both the tweeter and midrange. 










Simply testing the speakers for fitment.










Then I attached the rings to the a-pillar. As for the angle of the speakers, I primarily went from photos of the pillar vs the driving position that Mike sent me. Don told me that these speakers work very well off axis and with Big saying there was zero room behind the pillar to recess, this is what I can up with. It was measured from just about every angle to make sure they were symmetrical.










I then covered the rings in grill cloth, and coated in resin again. From there, I added a milkshake of Duraglass and Resin from the backside into the open cavities created by the stretched cloth to strengthened these areas. I used body filler on the front of the pillar to smooth out the shape and the transition to the original pillar. 










After a lot of sanding, SEM texture paint was sprayed to create the desired texture.










Here is the final painted result.


















The plastic "Airbag" piece reattached (the plastic piece is original color and the pillar is the SEM paint I found to match).









This is To Be Continued......Pillars are on the way back to Mike and he will show them installed. Hopefully all my measurements went well and they fit perfect (and they arrive safely)! Thanks for trusting me wife your wife's ride, Mike !


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Flawless work. The airbag touch makes it look very oem. Those look like nice pillars to work with, very wide.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*AHHHHH THOSE A-PILLARS
*







​*Jerry you are the man!

Jerry has been a pleasure to work with. Prior to this project I had heard nothing but great things about Jerry. I can now say I agree with all the fantastic things I heard. I would not hesitate one moment to do business with him again. Thanks brother.

I can not wait to get these in this week.*


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to more of this install.... Fantastic work on those A-Pillars Jerry...


----------



## foamflyer (May 12, 2015)

Another amazing build Mike - the amp rack looks great and what you had done looks fantastic as well.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

foamflyer said:


> Another amazing build Mike - the amp rack looks great and what you had done looks fantastic as well.


Thank you! 

Being new to the hobby, it can get very frustrating at times. :blush: However, I am learning a lot by doing things myself. I am glad everyone is enjoying the build log thus far.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What kind of wiring did you use for your amplifier rack; speaker and rca?
Very nice work!!!

Choo Choo


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Loving all of the work Mike. Those Pillars should make mama happy!! Cant wait to hear your impressions of the sound, great job so far.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> What kind of wiring did you use for your amplifier rack; speaker and rca?
> Very nice work!!!
> 
> Choo Choo


HUCK WHATS GOING ON !!!

*The RCA cables are the Knuconceptz EKS line.*

I also purchased a crap ton of their Karma SS 12 gauge Speaker cable. But have decided on going a different route with speaker cable. 

*The speaker cable I will be going with now is Mogami 12 gauge (pure copper).*


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Loving all of the work Mike. Those Pillars should make mama happy!! Cant wait to hear your impressions of the sound, great job so far.


Thanks bro. They should make her happy for sure. She is finally excited about the build. She actually sees it coming together.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

This is going to a great looking and sounding system. The a-pillars look great! Would like to see and hear this ride in person!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job in choice of equipment and with knowing to keep the wife happy.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

this build sure does make my pants fit weird


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> This is going to a great looking and sounding system. The a-pillars look great! Would like to see and hear this ride in person!


If you ever come east let me know. I will be hitting you sometime this week for sure.



Coppertone said:


> Great job in choice of equipment and with knowing to keep the wife happy.


I learn from the best.  Whats up with your AVATAR? Did you get my next ride?



Brian_smith06 said:


> this build sure does make my pants fit weird


LMBO.. Hope you don't wear skinny jeans.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

luckily im not cool enough to wear skinny jeans.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments on the pillars. I can't wait to see what they look like installed. It is challenging when the car isn't readily available to test fitment and see the angles (or in this case, available at all....lol).

I can really darn close to taking one for a "Test Drive" from a local dealer....lol.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

#1BigMike said:


> These doors were a ***** for sure . I know now why people don't take the black plastic panel off LOL. With this being my first german car, I have learned a lot taking it apart. You should have seen my neighbors shaking their heads as I was cursing and ripping it apart. One lady almost cried because she loves the car so much. I told her I was making it better and she damn near punched me. They all think I am crazy anyhow lol. Which I like. . Helps keep the sticky fingers away. :laugh:



The regulator (which is what that part is) is VERY easy to remove. There are two round removable rubber covers in the regulator. Pop those off and roll the windows down until you see the Torx (not hex) bolt heads in them. Then loosen them just enough to allow the window to be removed from them. Then roll the windows most of the way down and you can lift the windows up and out of the door. 

Once the door panel is off it should take you less than 60 seconds to get the glass out and then you're on to removing the regulator. The "reach around" method is NOT recommended. It results in broken glass more often than not.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on the pillars. I can't wait to see what they look like installed. It is challenging when the car isn't readily available to test fitment and see the angles (or in this case, available at all....lol).
> 
> I can really darn close to taking one for a "Test Drive" from a local dealer....lol.



That would have been darn funny for sure.



quality_sound said:


> The regulator (which is what that part is) is VERY easy to remove. There are two round removable rubber covers in the regulator. Pop those off and roll the windows down until you see the Torx (not hex) bolt heads in them. Then loosen them just enough to allow the window to be removed from them. Then roll the windows most of the way down and you can lift the windows up and out of the door.
> 
> Once the door panel is off it should take you less than 60 seconds to get the glass out and then you're on to removing the regulator. The "reach around" method is NOT recommended. It results in broken glass more often than not.


where were you 1 month ago lol. I am sure others will find this tip very helpful. As for me and my doors, those suckers are done. My way was an unorthodox way of doing them for sure but "you don't know what you don't know." However, now we know!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

#1BigMike said:


> That would have been darn funny for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> where were you 1 month ago lol. I am sure others will find this tip very helpful. As for me and my doors, those suckers are done. My way was an unorthodox way of doing them for sure but "you don't know what you don't know." However, now we know!


I didn't see it! lol I've posted about it a few times but a lot of people don't realize that VW does all of their doors the same way. Gotta love ze Germans!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> That would have been darn funny for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> where were you 1 month ago lol. I am sure others will find this tip very helpful. As for me and my doors, those suckers are done. My way was an unorthodox way of doing them for sure but "you don't know what you don't know." However, now we know!


Pretty sure I sent you an email on 4/24 explaining this very thing. lol

Pillars turned out nice. Out of curiosity, why did you go with texture coat? I found a grill fabric that matched pretty close on the Treg I did. The texture was very similar and the color was quite close....but it was gray. Can't wait to see them installed.

Jay


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Pretty sure I sent you an email on 4/24 explaining this very thing. lol
> 
> Pillars turned out nice. Out of curiosity, why did you go with texture coat? I found a grill fabric that matched pretty close on the Treg I did. The texture was very similar and the color was quite close....but it was gray. Can't wait to see them installed.
> 
> Jay


These were a very light tan and we couldn't find a good match. Plus, why not texture and paint? It ends up looking very oem with no chance of the fabric ever lifting or looking stretched in spots due to the sharp contours.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. This I have to agree with.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> Pretty sure I sent you an email on 4/24 explaining this very thing. lol
> 
> Pillars turned out nice. Out of curiosity, why did you go with texture coat? I found a grill fabric that matched pretty close on the Treg I did. The texture was very similar and the color was quite close....but it was gray. Can't wait to see them installed.
> 
> Jay


You are correct brother you did send me a email and I used it as reference. However, the doors where still a [email protected]#%*! lol. Experience is the best teacher for sure, but your guide gave me the "competitive edge" against the wonderful german doors.

As for the paint on pillars, we purchased a couple of different fabrics and they were still way off. I also called/emailed the company Bing referred to in his touareg build log. I believed he used a factory headliner from the company that was an exact match. For whatever reason I didn't get a return phone call or email.l:annoyed:

Everything happens for a reason. Once Jerry sent me the pics my wife was very happy the way they turned out and so was I. Yours and Bings turned out excellent too. This will give future touareg owners a different option to consider.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*WE ARE 90% DONE FOLKS!​*
Man this build has been crazy lol! But lets jump right into it. Things that have been accomplished recently.

1. A-pillars installed
2. Door Woofers and more deadener installed
3. Power Cable/speaker wire ran
4. Factory amp integration completed
5. Amp board installed

Here are installed pics of the A-Pillars (Jerry Niebur3) knocked out the park for me! Thanks Jerry.









​While I had the doors apart again, I decided to add some left over deadener to both door cards around the woofer. I fellow member made the suggestion and boy am I glad I listened! Oh yeah the mid bass woofers and wiring were installed also. 

Running 12 gauge speaker wire through the Molex plugs/rubber boots was a major PIA. Actually 1 of 3 PIA's. 











​The speaker baffles were then lightly sanded and glued (epoxy)/screwed together. The 2 piece baffles were pressed together a few days prior to install. They had sufficient enough time for the epoxy to adhere.





​Next lies 2 of 3 PIA's parts of this build. Why would you put the battery under the drivers seat VW??? I am sure there is a good reason behind it. But WTF lol. For future reference, the seat has to come off the tracks to get to the battery. You will need a 10mm Triple Square (12-point) driver to complete the task (4 bolts).





​Now for the factory amp lol. IF YOU HAVE A TOUAREG WITH THE DYNAUDIO FACTORY PACKAGE, THE FACTORY AMP IS LOCATED ON THE REAR DRIVER SIDE WHEEL WELL. BACK LEFT SIDE. SIDE OPPOSITE OF THE PASSENGER SIDE. AKA SIDE OPPOSITE OF THE RIGHT SIDE.

This single step almost caused me to pull out my Beretta and shoot this stupid car lol. On the right side, the factory HU brain is located there. it looks like a factory amp to be honest I think it is for the base systems. But believe you me, If you have the dynaudio package it is not what you are looking for. Rookie mistake on my part.

Factory HU brain (passenger side rear panel)



​Dynaudio amp (driver side rear panel)









​Finally after tying into the factory system, the amp board was installed and everything wired up, we had sound!

At this point, I do not have pics of amp board installed (forgot to snap some). But I shall soon. 

I will say, there were more wires than I anticipated so the amp board is not as clean as I hoped for. 

GOOD PASSIVE CROSSOVERS IF DONE PROPERLY CAN BE BAD ASS! This system when streaming through the AMAS/SP-DIF of the mosconi 6to8 is simply incredible. I still would like to get her to a pro tuner after final changes are made.

Lastly, MOMMA is super pumped! Momma was blown away ay how great she sounded.

*** To Be continued***


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Man Mike! !! The look of those pillars are amazing. Im going to have fly out there to hear this in person! The first couple of rounds are on me!!! Im a big audi/vw freak, and this install just sings to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2015)

Mike, so glad the Brax system is coming together !I absolutely love those passives ....


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> Man Mike! !! The look of those pillars are amazing. Im going to have fly out there to hear this in person! The first couple of rounds are on me!!! Im a big audi/vw freak, and this install just sings to me.


Come on out bro! I am sure we would have a great time.



SQ_TSX said:


> Mike, so glad the Brax system is coming together !I absolutely love those passives ....


Yes sir, I was very worried in the beginning about going th e passive route. To be honest I am very glad I did on this build.

Thank you both for your help and comments.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What does the quadlock at the back of the HU look like?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> What does the quadlock at the back of the HU look like?



Not sure sir. I did not have to take the HU out. Thank the lord. Everything I needed to access was in the rear of the vehicle except for the battery.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Gotcha. Just wondering because I've never seen a quad lock connector that only had 3 wires in it. I always tap the outputs from the HU with repair wires, add DXA ends and run that to the processor. That way if I ever change the HU all the wires I need are already there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> Gotcha. Just wondering because I've never seen a quad lock connector that only had 3 wires in it. I always tap the outputs from the HU with repair wires, add DXA ends and run that to the processor. That way if I ever change the HU all the wires I need are already there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is to my understanding (I could be wrong)The right side is the radio and antenna pre-amp multiplexer. This car has a very complicated antenna system that time multiplexes the diversity radio antennas along with GPS. The 3 wires you see there are usually alongside more wiring in the non dynaudio packages. However, with dynaudio package those 3 wires do go to the HU and everything else is ran through the optical wire to the dynaudio amp. Once again I could be very wrong on this lol.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, the radio chassis (essentially) is on the right side, uses Most bus for signal to the Dyn amp on the left side. That's why there are no analog signal wires at the unit on the right side.

Jay


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Just checking in and hoping that when all is done, the sound meets your wife's and your expectations


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> Just checking in and hoping that when all is done, the sound meets your wife's and your expectations


Hey brother! Thanks for checking up. I have no doubt it will sound wonderful. All the major stuff is done. Just working out the fine details and getting it to sound good.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I wasn't knocking the use of texture/paint...I absolutely agree it can look quite factory and that you don't have to worry about the fabric ever peeling off. It was more a curiosity thing, since the factory pillars are wrapped originally. It looks great. 

Jay


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

No worries. It was proven to be difficult to find factory colored fabric.I purchased a couple of different ones but they were still off in coloring once they came in.

Two things lol, 1. Molex plugs suck and 2. I still love your signature lol. :laugh:

Great to hear from you...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

#1BigMike said:


> It is to my understanding (I could be wrong)The right side is the radio and antenna pre-amp multiplexer. This car has a very complicated antenna system that time multiplexes the diversity radio antennas along with GPS. The 3 wires you see there are usually alongside more wiring in the non dynaudio packages. However, with dynaudio package those 3 wires do go to the HU and everything else is ran through the optical wire to the dynaudio amp. Once again I could be very wrong on this lol.





JayinMI said:


> Yep, the radio chassis (essentially) is on the right side, uses Most bus for signal to the Dyn amp on the left side. That's why there are no analog signal wires at the unit on the right side.
> 
> Jay



Interesting. Every non-Touareg VW with the Dyn option I've worked on still had analog outputs. I'll have to make a mental note of that.


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

Wow great write up and excellent system! You have a ton of patience and more skill than me! I have an audi 2011 q7 and I wish I could have done this stuff myself. I have hertz high energy comps in the front. Coax in the rears powered by a hertz hdp4. I have an alpine type s and mrv500 for the sub/amp. Thinking about upgrading the sub to possibly hertz or jl audio. Right now an lc7i is sending thr signal to the amps and I think I'm eventually going to go digital. I've been considering helix, 3sixty.3 and of course audison. But I have to save money for that. 

I still have to deaden the doors and wish I can do it in detail the way you did. A shop quoted me $150 per door which I though was kind of expensive cause I can take the door panel off myself. Another factor is that I don't have a garage so that also hinders the jobs I do if it takes too long. 

But you are definitely an inspiration and your wife's car is beautiful


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Even if you take the door panel off, it's going to take them at least 2 hours to deaden the door properly and that's if they know how the regulator comes out, how the glass comes out, and if they have the correct rivets to out the regulator back in in stock. Then there's the cost of the materials. $150/door on a Q7 is not bad at all. 

I find it hilarious when people that can't do a job complain about the cost when they get a quote from someone that can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

quality_sound said:


> Even if you take the door panel off, it's going to take them at least 2 hours to deaden the door properly and that's if they know how the regulator comes out, how the glass comes out, and if they have the correct rivets to out the regulator back in in stock. Then there's the cost of the materials. $150/door on a Q7 is not bad at all.
> 
> I find it hilarious when people that can't do a job complain about the cost when they get a quote from someone that can.
> 
> ...




Sometimes I read responses and I wonder what happened to the supportive community that this should be? I'm glad you find it hilarious and I can make you laugh this Sunday. I wasn't trying to complain about the price nor was I trying to make you laugh.. And I may have not effectively communicated my thoughts on deadening the door. 

What I meant was that I can take the door panel off myself so I wasn't sure if this is something I should try tackling myself or pay someone to do. Once I read Mke's post about how complicated it was it diminished whatever confidence I had to even try. And I wasn't sure about the price if it was too high or not as that's the only place I've gotten a quote from. For what it's worth I'm a girl who loves to do this type of stuff if it's within my reach. If I know I can't do it or don't feel to comfortable then I'll pay the money. I paid almost 3k for my current set up and installation because I didn't think I could do it all without messing something up. 

But honestly replies like yours can be discouraging to even come back and participate in the threads because of the unnecessary commentary.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Well were should I start lol. Thank you so much for the compliments. I put some time in on this project when I could, thats for sure. As my first personal audio system install, I am really happy the way it turned out. I am also very grateful for the experience. I have learned and am still learning a lot throughout the process. 

I was very intimidated at the thought of ripping the car apart especially having no prior experience. However, I love new challenges. If you are not trying/doing something new how can you ever grow as a person. With that said, my wife loves and hates that philosophy lol. I try to do something I never have done before at least once a month. Trust me I have failed a bunch of times but I still learn something.

If I may, I would like to make a suggestion. I think you should do it yourself, along side someone who is mechanically inclined. Maybe do the first door with them then, have them watch and walk you through the second door by yourself. There are several forum members in NJ that would love to help you out. Throw them a few bucks, a nice steak on grill and beer you are golden.  You should be able to do both the front doors in a full day (start early AM). Your system is all ready set up (with good gear) and installed so the hard part is done. Look at the doors as a big set of lego's, just remember to organize everything you take apart.

For what is worth, *IT MAKES A HUUUUUGGGGEEE DIFFERENCE! WHEN DEADEN PROPERLY (CLD, CCF, MLV)*. The mid bass feels like a sub now lol. Proper sound deadening can make even a stock system sound a crap ton better.

As for the comment above, please don't take offense to it. I believe he owns or works at a shop and does this for a living. You have to see it from his side, he hears a lot and sees a lot on a daily basis. Mostly from people that just flap off at the gums. But trust me he is a very cool member and from his post count has contributed a good amount to this forum. I am sure if you came across something you couldn't figure out while doing your doors (you shouldn't), he would be someone you could reach out to for advice.

Don't let my crying in my earlier post discourage you lol. Just my way of venting in a public place to those who may need a laugh. *SOMETIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO SAY, **** IT! I CAN DO HALF OF WHAT ANYONE ESLSE DOES. LET'S GET DOWN T BUSINESS....*

Please pm me if I can be of any assistance. I don't know much but what I do know, I will share. Thanks again for checking out the build log!


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'll most likely try to do it on my own. I'm in northern nj and I'll definitely reach out for help if needed. I agree with learning something new and trying things yourself. It gives me such a sense of accomplishment. I've done things as simple as debadging emblems, plastidipping emblems/grills, hardwiring my radar detector, and I even wired my sub and amp in my last car. Once I have the funds set aside for the materials I'll definitely give it a go!!! 

It's funny cause every day I look at my car and I think "what can new project can I start on my own to mod my car?" Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

idelgado782 said:


> Sometimes I read responses and I wonder what happened to the supportive community that this should be? I'm glad you find it hilarious and I can make you laugh this Sunday. I wasn't trying to complain about the price nor was I trying to make you laugh.. And I may have not effectively communicated my thoughts on deadening the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then read back just a few replies where I explained how very easy it is to completely disassemble the door, to include the regulator, and deaden to your heart's desire. You'll see me in pretty much EVERY VW/Audi thread giving tips and sharing tricks I've learned over two decades of owning and working on them. 

You brought the price into this as a negative point, not me. If you don't want negative commentary maybe phrase questions as questions instead of asking is to read your mind. Nowhere in your post did it read like you wanted to even attempt. It read like you thought the price was high and that you thought deadening was nothing more than removing the door panel, which you could do already, so their price was unjustified. 

If you'd like help, ask. We're all willing to help, but we aren't psychic. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

#1BigMike said:


> Well were should I start lol. Thank you so much for the compliments. I put some time in on this project when I could, thats for sure. As my first personal audio system install, I am really happy the way it turned out. I am also very grateful for the experience. I have learned and am still learning a lot throughout the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mike. I'm not in retail anymore but I was for a very long time so I definitely have experience from both sides. I poke my head into VW/Audi threads because I love them. Even if I'm not driving one now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> Thanks, Mike. I'm not in retail anymore but I was for a very long time so I definitely have experience from both sides. I poke my head into VW/Audi threads because I love them. Even if I'm not driving one now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! I for one have read a crap ton of your post. Thank you for contributing as much as you have. Hence this is the main reason I started this Touareg log, my way of giving back and show casing the Treg. So many members have dealt with my numerous pm's and email's I am almost ashamed to admit lol. 

I really like the Touareg. Its our first german vehicle and probably won't be our last.  Still have a little ways to go with this one but should be able to wrap it up in a few weeks! :sunny:

*NOW BACK TO OUR REGULAR SCHEDULED PROGRAM!*​


----------



## SJWVW (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm up for a peek too
As I have 2015 Touareg with dynaudio so glad your graph proved I wasn't imagining how on earth dynaudio and Vw could razz that factory system so completely
Am going hertz Mille and a couple of hdp4 amps. Don't have space on left rear as I have a rear a/c n heater system wasting valuable space
Keep up the good work...


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you. If there is any info I could give to help you out with you project, please just shoot me a email/pm. I would love to help you out in any way I can.

System Updates coming soon folks!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sub'd - will go back to the beginning when I get a moment.....would have loved to have met you in Ohio Big Mike!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*BUILD UPDATE​*
Well folks there has been a new addition to the TOUAREG BUILD. As many of you know, I am a huge Mosconi fan and always will be. Mosconi is a very solid and reliable product line. Their amps are wonderful especially their zero line.

However as of late, I have had the urge to try a new amp. To be quite honest, I thought about incorporating this particular amp at the beginning of this install. But I was just so damn satisfied with my Mosconi amps. So why switch? Well, the seed of curiosity that had been in my head since the start of this build grew out of control.

Mind you, this is an amp in which I have never heard before, but has received stellar reviews. Several other members on the forum have ran or are currently running this amp so its nothing new to this community. It's just new to me! 

*BRAX MX4​*
*Please excuse the horrible cable management and extra holes in amp board. System has evolved and those things will be addressed in due time. Here are few picks of the new amp.

**Next thing on the list is to get a good tune to tie everything together. For we all know, proper install/tuning should be top priority of any audio build. No matter the level of gear. Ask me how I know.














​
I will be sure to report back in the future on the system after things have been tuned and my wife and I have had some listening time. 

Thanks!

#1BigMike


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

That cable management looks much better than mine. 


Wow, I love that amplifier with optical Inputs.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Power!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

still loving this install!

How would one utilize the optical inputs on those brax amps though? Something I have always wondered but never had a good opportunity to ask. I have run an alpine h701 in the past via optical from a head unit but not sure how it would work on the amp as well?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> That cable management looks much better than mine.
> 
> 
> Wow, I love that amplifier with optical Inputs.


lol. Now I don't feel so bad!



Huckleberry Sound said:


> Power!!!


Sometimes you just have to FLEX! 



Brian_smith06 said:


> still loving this install!
> 
> How would one utilize the optical inputs on those brax amps though? Something I have always wondered but never had a good opportunity to ask. I have run an alpine h701 in the past via optical from a head unit but not sure how it would work on the amp as well?


This is going to sound sad, but I have no idea hahaha. Maybe someone will chime in to enlighten us both. The opticals are nice to have but it may not be beneficial to me since I am sticking with the OEM HU. However, if someone else tells me different I may give it a shot.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

There are several units with optical out.. Head units, the APL1 unit, Helix and other DSP units..

Beautiful amplifier btw Mike.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy smokes, love the amp buddy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

May I say.... 

You are Truly BIG MIKE now.... that's a Big boy toy....

ENJOY IT


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> There are several units with optical out.. Head units, the APL1 unit, Helix and other DSP units..
> 
> Beautiful amplifier btw Mike.


Thanks Bro!

If I am to mistaken my fully optioned 6to8 has a optical in and out. I might have to look into trying this out once I figure out how to make it work in my setup. 



carlr said:


> Holy smokes, love the amp buddy!


Thanks my friend! This amp is really took me buy surprise.



SQ_TSX said:


> May I say....
> 
> You are Truly BIG MIKE now.... that's a Big boy toy....
> 
> ENJOY IT


Thanks Sir! Now time to get her dialed in. I am following you build closely as well.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Woah Mike. That is some serious upgrade. Congrats. 
Please do give a review of how you are finding the upgrade to sound than before...


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Yawar538 said:


> Woah Mike. That is some serious upgrade. Congrats.
> Please do give a review of how you are finding the upgrade to sound than before...


 You got it! I will get a update fo sho!


----------



## Celestial Bliss (Sep 17, 2011)

I also have a VW Touareg executive line and I am looking to upgrade my factory dynaudio system.

I like what you have done with your build!

Are you able to pull the MOST signal from the dynaudio dsp/amplifier and connect it to a mobridge or audison bit dmi, and then use optical to your own DSP? Or does that not work in this car?

Thanks!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you, unfortunately, you can not. The Touareg does not use the "MOST" system.  So I had to tap into things after the factory amp via RCA cables. I sure wish it had the MOST signal. Either way, she turned out pretty darn good. Still have to get a tune but she is still Rockin! 

Good luck and please let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Celestial Bliss (Sep 17, 2011)

Darn ... I got pretty excited when I saw your build and thought it would be possible to do that. 

I will just have to use hi-level to a dsp now... unfortunately. 

Thanks for the quick response man!


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful install! Great job!! Thanks so much for sharing this with us. 

Curious as to your thoughts on Brax vs Mosconi?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks brother! She is still a work in progress, a lot has changed and I really need to update this thread. She is really "starting" to sound very good.

I really like Mosconi amps. The Zero class mosconi's will more than likely always be my go to amp. They are great mid tier amp's. 

The Brax MX4 on the other hand, is superior for sure. The build quality, internal parts, control over speakers, headroom etc...are much much more with the MX4. The MX4 is the single best amp I have ever owned. You get what you pay for this for sure.

All in all they are both very reputable and good brands. But if money was not a deciding factor I would have multiple MX4 in every car I own lol. 



Kenneth M said:


> Beautiful install! Great job!! Thanks so much for sharing this with us.
> 
> Curious as to your thoughts on Brax vs Mosconi?


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> Thanks brother! She is still a work in progress, a lot has changed and I really need to update this thread. She is really "starting" to sound very good.
> 
> I really like Mosconi amps. The Zero class mosconi's will more than likely always be my go to amp. They are great mid tier amp's.
> 
> ...


That explains it all! 

Thank you so much for the insight, Mike. And this project turned out phenomenal. Very impressed!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Did you ever see if you got analog signal out of the HU brain directly instead of going after the Dynaudio amp? 

Also, I'm pretty sure the Touareg uses a form of MOST, and I know there was another build on here where a guy used a BitPlay (I think...it was essentially a MoBridge piece in Audison clothing) in his Audi Q7, which I am pretty sure was built on the same platform. 

My guess is it would probably work, but maybe no one has tried it (since the MoBrodge pieces are kinda pricey.)

Jay


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes Sir I have tried the Audison Bit DMI and it was SUCCESSFUL!!!!!! As far as pricing goes, it was more frustrating having a decent bit of coin tied up in gear and it sounding like ****. So to take the gamble on a BIT DMI was nothing lol. 

TO ALL 2013 TOUAREG OWNERS WITH THE DYNAUDIO SYSTEM GET A BIT DMI! Save yourself the stress. I am sure it will work in other years and trims but I only have exp with mine. 

The guys at mobridge swore it would not work. I really wanted to prove him wrong lol. I am sure he thought I was a dumb ass haha. I did some forum probing and received some help from a guy over on the Touareg forum.

None the less, I have a Bit DMI in the chain and a nice flat clean signal going into the DSP. It was so simple and had I known to do this first off I would have saved a **** ton of $ and time (time = $). As you know, there is not a lot of knowledge for this type of stuff in the touareg community.

I really need to update this log lol. I am just not happy of how unclean my amp board is. I am going to get a pro to do a build very soon.

I went to 2 comps last year the first was a learning experience for sure as I had RCA's backwards and oh yeah car sounded like Poop (to me) HA. The 2nd comp, the changes with the Bit DMI had been made and tune was starting to come together. All I can say is the TOUAREG is like WOW now (to me).

I really hope my experience helps someone.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

So your Touareg has an active MOST connection? VW has never talked about using MOST in ANY of their cars. Other brands in the group, yes, but not in VWs. Talk about making your life easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I like my little bit DMI as well - so happy it worked in your car!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> So your Touareg has an active MOST connection? VW has never talked about using MOST in ANY of their cars. Other brands in the group, yes, but not in VWs. Talk about making your life easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SHHHH...... Its a secret :surprised:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it worked, and I didn't have to find a Touareg and buy a Bit DMI to try it. lol (Cause I really don't have the money.)

If you tried it based on my idea that it *should* work, thanks. I appreciate the vote of confidence. If not, I'll take it that way anyway. haha.

Jay


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes I did take your, "it should work" into consideration lol. Hey man I was desperate, this single adjustment was a night and day difference. I was very close to pulling the system and going back to factory had this not worked.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

If it gives a flat response out, I'd love to see if you could use this with a non-Dyn Touareg. 'Cause the frequency response on those things stocks is awful. lol

Thanks for taking one for the team.

Jay


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> If it gives a flat response out, I'd love to see if you could use this with a non-Dyn Touareg. 'Cause the frequency response on those things stocks is awful. lol
> 
> Thanks for taking one for the team.
> 
> Jay


I don't have the Dyn option in the Q7 - just regular BOSE - and the bit DMI works just fine with that if that helps?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

#1BigMike said:


> Yes Sir I have tried the Audison Bit DMI and it was SUCCESSFUL!!!!!! As far as pricing goes, it was more frustrating having a decent bit of coin tied up in gear and it sounding like ****. So to take the gamble on a BIT DMI was nothing lol.
> 
> TO ALL 2013 TOUAREG OWNERS WITH THE DYNAUDIO SYSTEM GET A BIT DMI! Save yourself the stress. I am sure it will work in other years and trims but I only have exp with mine.
> 
> ...


glad that Audison work well for you!

And once again - Brax MX4 is a TANK, ultra super duper amp with sick damping and control!, also the speakers that you have are awesome!!!!

now you know what I wanted to say when mentioned that Source is VERY important!


----------



## r0nd3L (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome build! I'm trying to improve my 2011 TDI Lux (non-Dynaudio) and so far just going with AudioControl LC7i, Alpine PDX-V9, stock door speakers, and previous Gen Alpine Type R 12". Nothing fancy, but hopefully makes it a tad better without overspending.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@r0nd3L

Thanks for the compliment. A lot is changing as we speak with the build. It is really starting to come together sound wise thats for sure.

The changes you are making should give better results for sure. Have you purchased the your equipment already?


----------



## r0nd3L (Dec 29, 2015)

#1BigMike said:


> @r0nd3L
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. A lot is changing as we speak with the build. It is really starting to come together sound wise thats for sure.
> 
> The changes you are making should give better results for sure. Have you purchased the your equipment already?


I have everything already but the amp. Keeping my options open, but PDX 5 channel seems like a great compact option. Down the road I might upgrade to a DSP and better door speakers, but that would be phase 2 of the project.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The PDX5 was noisy and the sub channel was kinda weak. If you don't have it yet, condsider the newer PDX-V9.

The 2012 Lux (non-Dyn) audio system I did used that amp and it sounded very nice. I'd recommend a real processor over the LC7i, tho...you'll need it to fix the awful respose coming out of the factory HU.

I have a build thread on here somewhere, search Touareg and my username.

Jay


----------



## r0nd3L (Dec 29, 2015)

JayinMI said:


> The PDX5 was noisy and the sub channel was kinda weak. If you don't have it yet, condsider the newer PDX-V9.
> 
> The 2012 Lux (non-Dyn) audio system I did used that amp and it sounded very nice. I'd recommend a real processor over the LC7i, tho.. .you'll need it to fix the awful respose coming out of the factory HU.
> 
> ...


Jay, thanks a lot for the suggestions. It's funny you mentioned V9, as I actually decided and ordered one yesterday ha-ha.

Any suggestions for processor that won't break the bank? I'll check your threads.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Pm big mike about processor !


----------



## damack (May 6, 2016)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but can anyone confirm if the MOST connection is available and useable in a non-dynaudio Touareg (2011)?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

No worries brother. I can't confirm that the "Non-Dynaudio" system uses a MOST signal, Sorry. 

I will say, the Touareg was a wonderful sounding vehicle. The vehicle it self was just a good base audio platform and did so many things right for the audio system.

I have seriously considered getting a used Touareg sometime in the future as another project.


----------



## damack (May 6, 2016)

I found this on the net. I don't completely understand it but it does identify the MOST system in the Touareg.


An uneducated look says that if the system isn't Dynaudio the MOST loop just doesn't have the amp in the loop. I'd guess (my dream) that one should be able to interrupt the loop and insert a processor in place of the dynaudio amp. It's an expensive guess though.


----------



## damack (May 6, 2016)

Something like this


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I am not 100% sure on the "Non-Dynaudio" Touareg.

It was a gamble on my part as well. I was very glad I tried it out. 



damack said:


> Something like this


----------



## damack (May 6, 2016)

#1BigMike said:


> I am not 100% sure on the "Non-Dynaudio" Touareg.
> 
> It was a gamble on my part as well. I was very glad I tried it out.


I suppose with no real inexpensive way to trial and error, if a guy planned on using something like a Helix DSP with an option of optical or speaker level inputs you could hope for the best and still have a good outcome if it doesn't work?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

damack said:


> I suppose with no real inexpensive way to trial and error, if a guy planned on using something like a Helix DSP with an option of optical or speaker level inputs you could hope for the best and still have a good outcome if it doesn't work?


Once again I am not 100% certain BUT if you did try it, you would need a device that could convert the MOST signal over to optical. I used the Audison BIT DMI unit.


----------



## damack (May 6, 2016)

#1BigMike said:


> Once again I am not 100% certain BUT if you did try it, you would need a device that could convert the MOST signal over to optical. I used the Audison BIT DMI unit.


hmm, I have more research to do.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## vellait320 (Sep 13, 2019)

I realise this is an old thread now, but I am about to go down the same path with my 2014 and it doesn't have Dynaudio currently, just the RNS850 nav option.

Did anyone manage to get the Audison MOST interface running on a non-Dynaudio setup?

Any pointers or things to be aware of?


----------



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just stumbled over this great build. Having completely remodeled the stereo in my 2014 non-dynaudio Treg I can confirm that it uses MOST and the only way to get a clean source signal is in fact by installing a MOST interface. As I am using the adapter from Trioma I cannt confirm 100% for the Audison but I am sure any decent Most25 adapter will do the job.


----------

